# Sex Life



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

How does being "on" affect your sex life? Better, worse? What about PCT?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 11, 2012)

My girl and I bang about once a day no matter what. The only difference for me with being on, was I lasted longer and got crazzier, not like creepy crazzy but I just was more vigorous and into it.
Pct was back to normal banging for me, now Im done with PCT Im a little more crazzy again. 

I LOVE FUCKING!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

On test, tren, mast and caber 3 or 4 times a day was the norm. Got to a point where she was having severe pain and inflammation and we had to stop for a few days. That was hell. Now on over a gram of test and 1 or 2 times per day is good. Had to add some looooob to the party though cause she is still a little beat up.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 11, 2012)

Told this story before somewhere but I def go ape shit on the bangin while on cycle.

Last cycle I was banging my then GF and rock bottoming the shit out of her that day... she had pains the following day - day after that - day after that etc - SHE WAS BEAT UP. Finally went to OBGYN and they shoved a camera up there...

I cracked the cervix! I still have the pic and wear that like a badge of honor lol.

Had to take it easy on her for a bit but she healed up just fine


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Told this story before somewhere but I def go ape shit on the bangin while on cycle.
> 
> Last cycle I was banging my then GF and rock bottoming the shit out of her that day... she had pains the following day - day after that - day after that etc - SHE WAS BEAT UP. Finally went to OBGYN and they shoved a camera up there...
> 
> ...



Cracked her Cervix? Andro...you are a dangerous man.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 11, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Cracked her Cervix? Andro...you are a dangerous man.



Shane... if you're not careful i will break your behymen (yes thats your behinds hymen)


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Shane... if you're not careful i will break your behymen (yes thats your behinds hymen)



You should change your Chuck Norris avatar to Elton John.


----------



## chicken wing (Jul 11, 2012)

Test and tren I was hitting it at least 3-4 a day. Wife loved it at first then she couldn't keep up with my needs. Lol I wanted sex all the time. Like a kid in high school


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

great on cycle,its coming off the 19 nors that gives me fits(


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Holy crap!  While on I could fuck a hole in a tree.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

You guys are always horny whether you're juicing or .. not 
Running AAS didn't change my sex life at all ....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

millgirl said:


> You guys are always horny whether you're juicing or .. not
> Running AAS didn't change my sex life at all ....



lol!!!!!!! naughty,naughty


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 14, 2012)

i would say that its made me want it alot of the times of day... but at the moment on the test tren cycle its once at min.. 3times at max with the current girl.... i would def agree that on cycle i have alot more urges to fornicate lol... (she hates that word) and is watching my type this hahaha>


----------



## Jada (Jul 22, 2012)

On my only test cycle I've done i wanted sex all day we would fk 3times a week and it was hell for her! Ahh I miss it no since being on pct my cock does get hard but not like before


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 22, 2012)

This was a real issue for me bro . Background is my lady and I were both lazy during her pregnancy and put on pounds, sex life was nill maybe twice a month . Though I didn't like it I didn't voice it either . Since we both dropped the weight and I started the gear I am a walking coat hanger most of the day , she was still thinking 1 or 2 times would do her. I had to be honest with her and explain that I needed love alot more then we were producing . since then She has been attacking me about half as much as I annoy her but still that equates to sex eod  I am loving it . during pct If anything changes I will get some blues(viagra) just to keep the pace going until the nattie sex drive comes back bro this way nothing will change. Alot of my friends swear by blues even though they can work on there own they say it gives them extra drive and chisels the pin out a bit more lol.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 22, 2012)

I fuck all the time, on or off.  I love to fuck.  Fucking is great. Fuck.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> My girl and I bang about once a day no matter what. The only difference for me with being on, was I lasted longer and got crazzier, not like creepy crazzy but I just was more vigorous and into it.
> Pct was back to normal banging for me, now Im done with PCT Im a little more crazzy again.
> 
> I LOVE FUCKING!



Not me man, i been getting all kinds of creepy crazy. To the point were the old lady sleeps with jeans on...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm always horny on or off. Even pct. Me and my girl, well really my girl, only find the time once to twice a week though. On tren it become an obsession though. Like that's all I thought about. Tren brought out the scumbag I've seemed to bury in my relationships. To the point I almost cheated on my lady. Never been the type to cheat in a serious relationship. It really was an obsession and I can't say I liked it. Shit I was jacking it 2-3x's a day and was still horny all the damn time.


----------



## Trust (Jul 27, 2012)

Im a horny mofo when im off..--- when im on i break walls in my house if my gf turns me down... she thinks i have a problem- i dont. Whats wrong with 3-4 times a day?


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 27, 2012)

great while on


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 27, 2012)

mine varies,on cycle sometimes i couldnt give a crap,same off cycle even on trt,but i have bad anxiety disorders and still dealing with the passing of my dad,so its tough


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

I refuse to answer any of this foolishness. You guys are sexist pigs. And, I'm not just saying this because my wife joined the site last night and might read this. :^O


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I refuse to answer any of this foolishness. You guys are sexist pigs. And, I'm not just saying this because my wife joined the site last night and might read this. :^O



I think I can set the permissions do she can't view it


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think I can set the permissions do she can't view it



It's good to be in tight with the King....

Okay, while on test/tren/proviron/caber if the wind blows - then Johnson gets hard- follwed by something gets fucked. That's the short version.... Does it improve my libido? I would love to believe I was this much of an animal but HELL YES it improves libido!! lol


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 11, 2012)

Everything about sex is better when on. Hands down


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 11, 2012)

Bullseye think it might have something to do with e2 levels being to high or to low


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 11, 2012)

I had sex twice while reading this thread, that answer your question?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 12, 2012)

nothing but test raises my sex drive!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 12, 2012)

on cycle i try and kill it and i have really soft hands 2


----------



## Rip (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish I could get back to normal. I've been doing 500mg of TEST and now I'm trying to do Aromasin EOD. 
My libido has been down lately. It was easier on anastrozole. I took it twice per week and if I saw symptoms, I added a low dose of Tamoxifen.
My nipples feel normal, but my sex-drive is real low, and I'm usually pretty horny and active.


----------



## Rip (Dec 12, 2012)

That was supposed to be an *x* but the angry emoticon accidentally worked its way in there.


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 12, 2012)

Im finishing up a cycle at the moment and i've been nailing my wife 2-3 times a day. I love it.

I bought a new alarm clock from Brookstone that wakes you up by simulating sunlight and playing the sound birds chirping... When that light starts going off its "Oh Baby wake up, you know i need you now and i need it so bad....." I love that clock - my wife hates it. She complains that id rather have sex than sleep - which is true and pretty much the opposite of how i am when i am not on.

BTW, 50mg of Proviron each day is certainly helping ring my bells. If you havn't tried it, i would encourage you to check it out. It made me much much hornier than test did. This last month have been awesome!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2012)

i was on prolly 400mg of tes E way way back in college.  I met this girl, start seeing here and all she said is "ive never met a guy with your sex drive"......


i ended up dating her for over a yr and told her a little bit.  but she would ask if something was wrong with me all the time.  tried to get me to see a doc.......

i was like, "we'll let this problem ride out a lil longer"...lol

while not on im frisky, while on its 20x worse....  start checking chicks out a work, etc etc

im just a dog tho.


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 14, 2012)

I use to be a dog. A man whore. A few (3-4) years ago I started slowing down. I dont have near the sex drive I use to. Even on 400 of test and sometimes caber I dont have the drive. I think my dick is broke. The old lady wants it every day and Im like fuck! I cant do it.


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 14, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> I use to be a dog. A man whore. A few (3-4) years ago I started slowing down. I dont have near the sex drive I use to. Even on 400 of test and sometimes caber I dont have the drive. I think my dick is broke. The old lady wants it every day and Im like fuck! I cant do it.



Try proviron. You won't just be able to do it every day, you'll need to do it every day.


----------

